# Pimple and red spot on peacock cichlid



## Nuzzlefish (Aug 13, 2017)

I would love any advice on treating or personal experience with this.

This is a new fish, and about a week after introducing him to the cichlid tank he developed the white pimple on the head. None of the other fish in the peacock/hap tank have any symptoms. Temp is around 78, water params are same as they have been for the past year all normal levels (0-.25 ammonia, 0 nitrites), tank is well cycled and fish are happy and healthy. We are worried he brought something with him. He is not in the upstairs hospital tank alone, and now we have also noticed a red sore on his underneath. He was eating normally in the main tank, eats a little now but not like he used to. He eats sprulina chips (however you spell that). I have attached some pictures of the pimple looking thing on his nose and one pic of the underbelly which he doesn't like to make easy to photograph. He is a lovely fish and we don't want to lose him so I would like to know how I should treat him. We have put melafix in the past two days, today after work would be day 3. Is this good enough to do for him as it has not gone away yet but it is a week of treatment. Any advice would be really appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to C-F!!

Your pics are not working because Photobucket no longer permits free 3rd party hosting so you can use another photo hosting website or if the pics are on your device, use the Upload Attachments in full editor to post your pics.


----------



## Nuzzlefish (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks for letting me know, here are the photos I hope they work now.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Usually red and pimple like lesions indicate body flukes... Has he been scratching at all?


----------



## Nuzzlefish (Aug 13, 2017)

Nope no scratching. He swims back and fourth like pacing, not fast at his normal speed but it is repetitive. I thought maybe because he was alone and bored but who knows. He usually devours his food dics, but this morning only snapped at one and the rest sank and I did not see him grazing the gravel like he normally does. He is opening and closing his mouth constantly, but not at a quick pace at a leisure pace. Nothing this fish does is quick really!

He is not laying at the bottom or gasping for air at the top. No other signs of illness except for the head pimple and red spot, no torn fins, no funny looking poo, and no worms coming out of the pimple sore.

I am at a loss which is why I am worried that the treatment I am doing might not be effective.

His appetite has changed and I am worried that he might start going downhill fast if I don't figure this out


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Can you test the water and tell me what the parameters are. Him being alone wouldn't impact his health at all, fish don't need "friends" to be happy. Size of the tank could be a problem though if it's very small.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes, pics work now!

If you also test for nitrate, please post the results.

Usually clean water done through water changes should be enough to clear up any problems though that assumes he isn't diseased or have parasites.

What size is the hospital tank and is it newly set up and/or have a mature filter with media in it?


----------



## Nuzzlefish (Aug 13, 2017)

I can test the water when I get home. Hospital tank is around 50 gallons and has been running for about a year. Had two mbunas in it that we just rehomed a week ago was empty for a couple days before moving our sick guy in there. We first noticed the two spots though in our main tank downstairs which has ammonia 0-.25 (colour in the middle), nitrites 0.


----------

